
Chelsea Manning jailed for contempt of court - pera
https://thehill.com/policy/national-security/433213-chelsea-manning-jailed-for-contempt-of-court
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19339039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19339039).

For a mega-story like this, I feel bad that the karma can't be shared across
early submitters. Sorry about that. We're going to do something about this
eventually.

